# So many bettas!



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Just snapped this picture at my LFS. haha this is how I ended up with 14 bettas! 

Impossible to walk out of here without one or MORE bettas. They have HM females, HMPK males, VTs, Deltas, Dragons, Double tail females, CTs, HMs, and even wild types. (Kept in larger tanks)

Just thought you'd all like to see!!










BTW, they get them in orders of 200. LOL I want to work there so bad.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh.... my.... god! I wish we had a store like that here! I would have found a betta SO much faster. Bwhaha. 

What a neat store, not one local store here looks that nice. Well, one does actually, but's a salt water store.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

You are unbelievably lucky!! If that was my local pet store I would be going there everyday!! Haha


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW!! That store looks AWESOME!!! You're sooo lucky to have such an wide selection at an LFS. Even petco doesn't have all those tail types. My LFS needs to step their betta game up. LOL!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Whats LFS?


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Local Fish Store


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

OOOO, im feel so dumb haha


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

:O


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

WOW....xD I'm actually kinda glad I dont have a petstore like that cause I would probably end up with 20 bettas.... But VERRRRRY awesome LPS! On the otherhand I bet they take good care of their bettas so I kinda do wish we had a store like that lol


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

You are soooooooo lucky!!! Oh my gosh, that's a nice store!!!! :shock2:


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh thats lovely <3 I'm a slave to Petco because my only LFS has them in even worse condition >>;;


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Woah! I totally wish I had that store. Except I would stand there for like an hour since I couldn't be able to choose.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

*deletes Doggyhog from friends list due to jealousy......*

My jaw dropped and all the people in the hotel lobby are staring at me


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

puppyrjjkm said:


> Woah! I totally wish I had that store. Except I would stand there for like an hour since I couldn't be able to choose.


Im so with you on that one! )))


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> *deletes Doggyhog from friends list due to jealousy......*
> 
> My jaw dropped and all the people in the hotel lobby are staring at me


LOL, I can just imagine all the people staring, hahah :-D


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow - betta insanity!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

anglnarnld said:


> OOOO, im feel so dumb haha


Naw, don't worry about it. ;-)


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Haha, no Mr V!! 

I am seriously lucky to have this LFS! My HM girls were only 3.99 each. haha

I also have an amazing Petco near me too. This is why I have so many fish!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think I paid 3.99 for my dt today.


----------



## abbeh15 (Sep 23, 2010)

Unfair! *Pouts*


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

thank god we dont have anything like that here!!!!!
id have a fish room full of betta if we did...

you should ask for a job there!!! and if they say no, leave your name and number for when they do need help!!!!


----------



## brandonwlee (Jun 22, 2009)

cool store, nice clean and well organised. how i wish i had access to such store locally.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

:O that... is... AMAZING!!! I would never, ever be able to choose!


----------



## brandonwlee (Jun 22, 2009)

maybe someone here can start something like that in future to achieve our dreams


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thats like my pet store (I work here) we used to get just regular bettas in quantities of 25-30 only. Since I've been more in charge of the bettas and taking care of them we now get orders of 150+ of regulars,crowntails,super deltas,halfmoons,lyretail bettas every now and then whenever we get low on bettas. AND of course I get first pick! hahaha


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

picture of our betta wall at work...


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

nicee!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

good for you for changing it up animallover =]


----------



## MizzVamp115 (Oct 2, 2010)

I wish we had a store like that here. All we have is one Petco and like 3 petsmarts. There used to be a locally owned pet store down the road from me but they went out of business before I started keeping bettas. :[


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

animallover4lyfe said:


> picture of our betta wall at work...


I might have you buy some bettas for me, such a huge selection!!


----------

